# How Exactly Do I Aerate A Tank



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

I already get some of the aspects currently I have a few plants which I already know help with aeration. I also have this little scuba diver ornament for aeration but what else will help. When I get my tank I want their to be a lot of air in the tank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Place a powerhead or spraybar from a canister at the surface of the water... agitating the surface is the best way.


----------

